

PHP Development Environment - adrianwaj
http://www.dangrossman.info/2006/12/20/php-development-environment/

======
brianr
I'm not a huge fan of Eclipse. I've been using it (on linux) for c/c++ for
syntax highlighting, code completion, and go-to-declaration, but it's been
really unstable, and for some reason typing anything in double quotes causes
the editor to hang. (Has anyone else experienced/fixed this?) Haven't tried it
for PHP, I've been using Zend Studio and am (usually) very pleased.

~~~
cellis
ugh. Eclipse is completely retarded. The only reason I use it is for Flex
(Flex 3 beta 2 is based on it). Doesn't hold a candle to VS 2008 Express.

